# BRP on NASCAR Nation



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey did anyone see NASCAR Nation tonight on Speed. They had a race with Boris Said and Johnny Sauter. It looks to be a BRP car from the front body mount. Pretty Cool


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I can't afford cable... someone fired me!!


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I've never seen NASCAR Nation at all... what network is it on?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

It is on the SPEED network, two nights ago they had 1/10th scale gass touring cars, and drift cars...all HPI stuff. HPI had stickers, banners, ballons, T-shirts, everthing had HPI on it! 
Bud -- what is your add buget? Maybe you should send sg1, tang, and I out to the next NASCAR race....we could get on the NASCAR Nation fan cam with the SC-18's!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

My ad budget is sell it on e bay and hope someone see's it  
When Tang and SG1 buy me out they will have unlimited funds. Hope those first unemployment checks come soon.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Got my last paycheck today!


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Tang save your poker money.


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Hey SG1,
It's not that you got fired. The NASA budget for R/C R&D that you did, got cut. There is not much need for 1/12, or BRP racing in space.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

2 slow, I am ready for some poker!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I watched it last nite but all they had was slot car racing.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

It's a nightly news type show...the only repeat is the next day at 9am


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i saw it and yes it was a buds car


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Was it on a rental type track?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

No they used orange duct tap on pit road to make a track.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Was it at the race in Mexico? I had a Bush team that was racing BRP cars in the shop and they had a blast.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

It was a Busch race in Mexico.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes in Mexico...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tang taped it for me said they were BRP cars.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Got to see it Yes they were BRP cars and it was pretty cool. Thank You tangtester for the tape.


----------

